# Eyes - Your opinion - RANT!!! Long post!!



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey, its me again! sorry!

Just back from the vets after the F'man had his 2nd jabs and we asked the vet about his eyes, 2 weeks ago when another vet at the same practice looked at the and said they were fine.
This time, the owner of the practice shone a bright light into his eyes and said he didn't think any of the hair around his eyes were making them weep.

(he is a jrt x chi) his mum being the jrt (rough coated) so he takes after her in a lot of ways with his fur being hairy!!

His eyes though have a fair bit of fur around them, and 2 weeks ago a friend who is a dog groomer trimmed it so that it was irritating him, I think in the 2 weeks it has grown back and its making his eyes look bad again.

The vet today has said he thinks its Conjuctavitus, now i'm no expert but our cat when she was a kitten suffered from it, myself and my partner have suffered from it and you get green gunky stuff and its sticky and its hard to open your eyes.

F'man has none of this!!

So i've said ok we'll get the ointment, we go out to pay (the 2nd jab was paid for at the time of the 1st one) so all we had to pay for was his flea treatment and this ointment. I say "how much" I get £18.00'odd WHAT!!!! 

The single Frontline dose is £4.85 and the eye ointment wait for it! £12.00!!!!!!!!!  I didn't have that much with me so we went away without it.

Is this vet just trying to make us pay for things that we don't need???

Please look at the picture of his eyes and tell me what you think????

This picture being today (2 weeks after his hair being trimmed)










This picture (2 hours after his hair being trimmed)










I'm very sorry for such a long post, I also had to rant at the same time lol

xxxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

So he has no ingrowing eyelashes? and no little lumps on the inside of his lids?

I think conjunctivitis developes into green gunky stuff if left a bit too long, but I dont think its there at the begining I may be wrong?

just read this.

Problems such as conjunctivitis in dog and inflammation of the membrane that covers the inside of the eyelids and the exterior part of the visible part of the eye, are caused by infections, or from accidental lesion because of a scratch or by something getting into the dogs eyes. The symptoms of conjunctivitis are reddening of the eye, tearing, blinking and secretions. A dog's cornea can also get damaged if the dog does not have enough tears or if they extend over the whole external surface of the eye. Dry eyes in a dog will look kind of dull and sticky, and it causes the dog pain. If the problem is in the cornea of the eye, it will allow the tears to go in and the dog's eyes will look kind of shadowy and bluish. Cataracts are hereditary in the case of some breeds; although the truth is that any breed is able to get them. In many cases when a dog has cataracts it means he has diabetes mellitus. Sicknesses that affect the eyes such as lesions of the optic nerve can occasionally cause 
blindness, even when the aspect of the eye looks completely normal. Believe it or not, dogs that have lost their sight manage themselves pretty well because their smelling and hearing senses increase tremendously. Blindness in dogs does not mean the end of the dog's life.
Taking care of a dog eyes
If your dog's eyes are having problems it's likely the veterinarian will want you to apply eye drops in the dog's eyes. To do this, grab the dog by the chin firmly with one hand. Put the eye drops upside down and place your thumb on one end and your index finger on the other end. Finally put the eye drops into the dog's eyes and place your other three free fingers on the dog's head. If you need to apply cream onto your dog's eyes, put a small amount on your clean finger and very carefully spread it along the surface of the dog's internal eyelid. If the dog's eyes emit secretions, you need to wash it out with an abundant amount of warm water with a small amount of salt. You should put about one teaspoon of salt for every half liter of water. A dog that is having eye problems needs to be protected from an excess amount of light, sun, strong currents of air, and you must also make sure the dog does not get into any water (the pool, a river, etc). If your dog constantly scratches at his eyes, ask your veterinarian about your options on how to solve this problem. There are also special contact lenses for dogs that serve as a transparent band-aid allowing the dog's eye to heal.


Mo


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm by no means an expert but to me it just looks like sleep . I now give Murphy cooled boiled water instead of tap water after reading that it helps with tear staining (no idea how but thought it was worth a try and could be a placebo affect but I think its helped)


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Mo,

Thanks for posting that.

Nope there are no ingrowing hairs, lumps or bumps, the vet checked them over and just said he thinks they are inflamed and that its conjuntavtis (sp?)

He has been walking around a few times and putting his paws up as if to touch them but we told the vet this and he kind of poo'poo'd it???


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Our willow had the littlest of lumps under her top eye lid, you could hardly see it it was so small similar to a wart, we had it removed, because it was irritating her eye really bad, she is fantastic now,

mo


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

If it was me I would have paid the £12 for the ointment. Eyes are so important to look after and imo the ointment may be needed. I would not play about with eyes if it was my dog


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

manicmania said:


> If it was me I would have paid the £12 for the ointment. Eyes are so important to look after and imo the ointment may be needed. I would not play about with eyes if it was my dog


Have you looked at the picture of his eyes??

If this was your dog would you think he had conjunctavitus????

I'm sorry but I think we might have a vet who thinks he can charge the earth for things that are not needed.

I agree with you that eyes are VERY important but at the end of the day we know our own dog, but we were asking the opinions of other people who are not involved.

This vet has done the same to me in the past with our cats. Everytime we go there I request we don't see him, and on this occasion I did the same but he was the only vet on duty so we had no other choice. Guess what this is the situation we are now in!!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

MDF said:


> Have you looked at the picture of his eyes??
> 
> If this was your dog would you think he had conjunctavitus????
> 
> ...


Oh Knickers in a twist I see LOL Yes I did look at the pic but I am no Vet so no opinion as to is it or is it not Conjunctivitis(sp)


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

If you were worried about his eyes enough to ask the vet then why not go with what he recommends?

If he has looked and with his expertise said that they were inflammed then surely you would have gone with the recommended treatment for a measly £12

Why post pics and ask what people think when you have already been told by a qualified Vet. An expert eye looking at him in the flesh is going to be far more accurate than a photo on here.

If Freddie was mine I would be treating those eyes straight away


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Oh Knickers in a twist I see LOL Yes I did look at the pic but I am no Vet so no opinion as to is it or is it not Conjunctivitis(sp)


Nope knickers aren't in a twist


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

deb53 said:


> If you were worried about his eyes enough to ask the vet then why not go with what he recommends?
> 
> If he has looked and with his expertise said that they were inflammed then surely you would have gone with the recommended treatment for a measly £12
> 
> Why post pics and ask what people think when you have already been told by a qualified Vet. An expert eye looking at him in the flesh is going to be far more accurate than a photo on here.


Thanks for the reply, i've taken it into consideration.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MDF said:


> He's not though is he.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i've taken it into consideration.


No he isn't you are and surely should be taking the advice that you were given.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Did the vet just use his naked eye, or an ophthalmascope?

If he says the conjunctiva are inflamed, then i would say that the treated is appropriate. Gunk and pus are associated with late stage infection that has been left untreated. Conjunctivitis can lead to blindness so id always go for treatment.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Did the vet just use his naked eye, or an ophthalmascope?
> 
> If he says the conjunctiva are inflamed, then i would say that the treated is appropriate. Gunk and pus are associated with late stage infection that has been left untreated. Conjunctivitis can lead to blindness so id always go for treatment.


No he used his ophthalmascope and he didn't diagnose it, he said "he thinks it was" "so use some ointment and see how it goes"


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

I would have gone for the treatment Im afraid, he might have seen something in its early stages that you cant recognise from the naked eye or a photo.

Surely its better to do it this time just in case, and find a different vet next time something occurs, or it doesnt help, if you doubt the integrety of your current vet.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

MDF said:


> No he used his ophthalmascope and he didn't diagnose it, he said "he thinks it was" "so use some ointment and see how it goes"


Id go with the vets advice myself. £12 isnt a huge amount to pay. Ive seen dogs needing some aggressive treatment due to eye infections. If there was even the slightest chance my dog had inflammation, id go with the ointment.

Can lead to ulcers, which can lead to the eye needing scraping. Horrible business.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So true Nonnie....

OP....I really cannot understand why you want to spend money on doggie clothes as on your other thread but will not spend out £12 for you dogs eyes!!!!ut:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I would certainly have gotton the eye ointment if it were me! Think with eyes you need to be ruled by the vet, It could be possible that there could be some growth irritation due to the trimming! But then I doubt that this would have affected both eyes in both place! 

The only other thing I can think is Entropia (where the eyelid turns in) but certain you vet would have picked that up. 

Also! difficult to tell by the picture but the eyes do seem to be protuding slightly!! maybe this is not so but if they are maybe a CKC owner can give you some advice on common eye problems/ailments.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So true Nonnie....
> 
> OP....I really cannot understand why you want to spend money on doggie clothes as on your other thread but will not spend out £12 for you dogs eyes!!!!ut:


Who the hell are YOU to judge me?

Why should I have to explain myself?? The "doggie Clothes" were given as a gift.

Like I have put on other posts, we are currently both going through a very difficult time with myself made redundant for the 3rd time in a row and then 3 months later my partner suffers a massive heart attack (i'm 28 and he's 38) do you think we deserved that at our age??? I don't think so!!!!!!, so everyone might say "its only £12" I bet you wouldn't like to live 1 day in our boots.

Our animals are given the best but when it comes to a vet possibly trying to earn a quick buck from charging us for something that might not be essential ut: ut:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

MDF - are you a vet and able to diagnose something? if you can't pay £12, then you shouldn't have a pet. My cat recently had a dental which cost £300 and we paid it cos our cat needed it.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> MDF - are you a vet and able to diagnose something? if you can't pay £12, then you shouldn't have a pet. My cat recently had a dental which cost £300 and we paid it cos our cat needed it.


I dont mean to shout but....

WHERE HAVE I SAID WE CAN'T AFFORD £12.00???????????????????????????

What is wrong with you lot?? Your like a group of wolves, you just jump from thread, to thread looking for ways to upset people.

I'll now be deleting my account with this forum as its got beyond a joke.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You should pay for whatever treatment your vet advises. If you don't like what they advise, get a second opinion from another vet.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> Who the hell are YOU to judge me?
> 
> Why should I have to explain myself?? The "doggie Clothes" were given as a gift.
> 
> ...


If you are struggling to raise £12 now, I can only say that I hope you have already taken out life insurance for Freddy! Because I can assure you if you are ever unfortunate enough that freddie requires either emergency or corrective surgery then £12 will seem like a p*ss in the ocean! Any buy leaving an eye untreated this could also be very costly!
DT


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> I dont mean to shout but....
> 
> WHERE HAVE I SAID WE CAN'T AFFORD £12.00???????????????????????????
> 
> ...


I think you attitude leaves a lot to be desired! perhaps that is the best thing you could do! I have seen nothing but people trying to help you! What is your problem!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

TBH, i can see things from MDF's point of view.

Some vets do just prescribe meds, "just in case". Ive had one who for the first 3 months of me having Oscar, gave him synulox everytime we went, and i couldnt get him vaccinated as he always had a temp.

Then i saw a new vet who put the temp raise down to stress and excitement. We always assume we are to trust professionals, but sometimes they just go to the shotgun approach. 

I dont think any one of us would want to over medicate our pets, we certainly moan about over vaccinations. Were it not something like they eyes, then id say question the vet. However sight is not something i would mess with.

I dont think MDF is saying they cant or dont want to pay, but are questioning whether or not their vet is being honest. Its not a nice situation to be in. You want to do whats right for your dog, but you also dont want to be taken for a ride or taken advantage of.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> TBH, i can see things from MDF's point of view.
> 
> Some vets do just prescribe meds, "just in case". Ive had one who for the first 3 months of me having Oscar, gave him synulox everytime we went, and i couldnt get him vaccinated as he always had a temp.
> 
> ...


then maybe she should get a second opinion from a vet rather than ask on a forum as we aren't vets?


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> TBH, i can see things from MDF's point of view.
> 
> Some vets do just prescribe meds, "just in case". Ive had one who for the first 3 months of me having Oscar, gave him synulox everytime we went, and i couldnt get him vaccinated as he always had a temp.
> 
> ...


Hallejah (sp?)

thank you so much


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I think you attitude leaves a lot to be desired! perhaps that is the best thing you could do! I have seen nothing but people trying to help you! What is your problem!


Maybe look at other's posts and "try" to see it from my point of view


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> then maybe she should get a second opinion from a vet rather than ask on a forum as we aren't vets?


I have an appt at another vet 2moro afternoon, that appt was booked hours ago, all i did was ask advice. I didn't once think of any of you as vets


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> If you are struggling to raise £12 now, I can only say that I hope you have already taken out life insurance for Freddy! Because I can assure you if you are ever unfortunate enough that freddie requires either emergency or corrective surgery then £12 will seem like a p*ss in the ocean! Any buy leaving an eye untreated this could also be very costly!
> DT


Like i've said b4 why should i have to explain myself to you lot?? yes freddie is insured, ok!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> then maybe she should get a second opinion from a vet rather than ask on a forum as we aren't vets?


Not always easy to do.

My vet only has 2, if one is off, i have no choice but to see the one i dont like.

I dont think shes asking for professional advice, just opinion, and perhaps some confirmation that she hasnt been ripped off.

If a vet thinks you are prepared to do all for your pet, then they can and do take advantage of this. They are human, and it is a business.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

This whole post has NEVER been about the £12.00 its about the vet trying to get one over on us, which he has done in the past with one of our cats.

Why you have all jumped on the £12.00 issue i don't know, i've only made 1 comment abot £12.00 being an issue but if he really needed it and we'll find out about that at the 2nd opinion 2moro with another vet.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Not always easy to do.
> 
> My vet only has 2, if one is off, i have no choice but to see the one i dont like.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Its only taken 3 pages to get to this, and this is what i've been meaning the whole way along.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Is the bit around the coloured part of the eye (what would be the white bit in humans) pink and inflamed?

I am not a vet but in people conjunctivitis would mean the white would be pink and there would be itching and discharge.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Is the bit around the coloured part of the eye (what would be the white bit in humans) pink and inflamed?
> 
> I am not a vet but in people conjunctivitis would mean the white would be pink and there would be itching and discharge.


No there is pink or inflamtion which makes us think it isn't conjunctivitis xx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> No there is pink or inflamtion which makes us think it isn't conjunctivitis xx


Could it be possible that Freddie has been in a draught! How long has he been like this?
regards
DT


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok, prob going to cause up roar but............. looking at the pics, it looks like what our shih tzus get. 

because there eyes protrude (SP) more than other breeds, they tend to get wet eyes. Nothing wrong with them, but once they have had a hair cut, it is less noticable.

All i do know, is make sure i keep the hair, around the eyes, short, and use paper towels, to wipe their eyes.

Go and speak with a groomer, once you've been to the vets, and see what they say.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Another thing! I almost forgot!!! Mt mothers poodle ended up with a terrible eye problem after its clip once. The cause was that the groomer had got shampoo in the eye! Have you washed or bathed Freddys eyes at all? Just only ever use boiled water !


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MDF said:


> Who the hell are YOU to judge me?
> 
> Why should I have to explain myself?? The "doggie Clothes" were given as a gift.
> 
> ...


I have no right to "judge" you and in fact I wasn't.

You obviously love Freddie to bits as we can all read from the threads you write but it seems to me that as soon as someone says their point of view and does not agree with you, you go flying off the rails.

What i was saying is that to spend £12 on ointment that could ease any discomfort that Freddie is in and that will prevent what could turn into a severe infection or ulcer and cause long lasting damage is absolutly pittance.

Beleive I do know about difficult times regarding health and finance...you are not the only person in a situation like this but you bought Freddie into your lives and are now fully responsible for his health and wellbeing.

I just personally feel that eyes are a damm site more important than anything else and I would go without my plate of food to get that ointment..but that is just my opinion.

And regarding when I said "if i was freddies owner" that was meant hypotheatical (sp) and your sarcastic comment which you quickly edited and removed was uncalled for


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Could it be possible that Freddie has been in a draught! How long has he been like this?
> regards
> DT


Nope no draught,

Thanks to everyone who is now looking at other options x


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Common signs and symptoms of eye infection in pets include:

* Squinting of the eyes
* Watery or mucoid discharge
* Red or swollen conjunctiva (the pink part just inside the eyelids)
* The iris (colored part of the eye) may also appear dull or cloudy 

If it was me I would just keep an eye (no pun intended) on them.

As for the 12 quid, I hear what people are saying, it's not a lot under the circumstances as long as the circumstances are that it is necessary. Otherwise it's a waste of money.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> ok, prob going to cause up roar but............. looking at the pics, it looks like what our shih tzus get.
> 
> because there eyes protrude (SP) more than other breeds, they tend to get wet eyes. Nothing wrong with them, but once they have had a hair cut, it is less noticable.
> 
> ...


YES, YES, YES, YES, YES how many more times do i have to say YES!

Everything you have said makes sense, especially as i said in the 1st post that when he had the hair cut at 1st the problem wasn't there, now the hair is growing back we have the problem again.

Thank you!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

MDF said:


> YES, YES, YES, YES, YES how many more times do i have to say YES!
> 
> Everything you have said makes sense, especially as i said in the 1st post that when he had the hair cut at 1st the problem wasn't there, now the hair is growing back we have the problem again.
> 
> Thank you!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I have never known a vet yet that will admit to "not knowing" and will jump into giving you something just in case or "try this it wont hurt if its not that" i do believe vets rip us all off from time to time i have certainly been on the recieving end of a vet taking advantage.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

manicmania said:


> If it was me I would have paid the £12 for the ointment. Eyes are so important to look after and imo the ointment may be needed. I would not play about with eyes if it was my dog


Agree totally with this poster! For the sake of £12.00.

Even if the eyes are just irritated the ointment would help comfort them 

If the vet hadn't recommended the eye ointment and the dog went on to develop an eye ulcer, the OP would be furious. So, imo better safe than sorry! Either way the vets can't win....


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MDF said:


> This whole post has NEVER been about the £12.00 its about the vet trying to get one over on us, which he has done in the past with one of our cats.
> 
> Why you have all jumped on the £12.00 issue i don't know, i've only made 1 comment abot £12.00 being an issue but if he really needed it and we'll find out about that at the 2nd opinion 2moro with another vet.


If you feel the vet is trying to "get one over on you" as you say he has done this before, and I'm not being narky with you although I'd have taken the stuff and popped back with the rest of the money (my vets allow this). Why have you not changed vets, he may be closer to you but if you are not happy then you are intitled to change.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey MDF have you tried an ointment called brolien (sp) I have been advised to use this many times, works wonders on the guineas

I must admit I know for a fact our vets rips us off 

But mums dog started off a bit nasty he is a shizue she did get the meds but the eye has ended up having to be scrapped terrible business, 

I hope you find a vet that won't screw you over and you get this sorted

Em


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> TBH, i can see things from MDF's point of view.
> 
> Some vets do just prescribe meds, "just in case". Ive had one who for the first 3 months of me having Oscar, gave him synulox everytime we went, and i couldnt get him vaccinated as he always had a temp.
> 
> ...


100% with you on that nonnie, i do see where she is coming from there are plenty of vets out there who will rip you off, ive had the experience and heard plenty of friends experiences too but again i would get the drops MDF just to be on the safe side, keep your chin up girl, you have a hard enough time going on and you can PM me at anytime for a chat if you need to off load. You are on here like most of us for advice and help and im sorry you feel that you are being backed into a corner xxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> then maybe she should get a second opinion from a vet rather than ask on a forum as we aren't vets?


Yes this is a forum but alot of people on here are very capable of giving good advice, again must i reiterate my point, its how you give the advice, the louder people shout the less i hear.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Hey MDF have you tried an ointment called brolien (sp) I have been advised to use this many times, works wonders on the guineas
> 
> I must admit I know for a fact our vets rips us off
> 
> ...


Do you mean Brolene? I think I remember someone on another forum getting that for his dog's eyes and he was told by a chemist that it was just the same as the vet prescribed. Think I bought it too for my dog a few years ago.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't the OP say that she didn't have the money on her at the time? Not that £12 was a problematic sum? aaaagh u gotta love this forum....

Anyway if I found myself in the same position and went home with no medicine whether it was my dog, my kid or myself with the gammy eye, I would use the ideal sterile eyewash that pretty much everybody has in their kitchen ...teabags. Normal cheap black tea bags will do fine, doesn't have to be organic lapsang though I'm sure that'd work as well! Pour on boiled water, pull the teabag out and let cool to body temp.Wipe the eye *once* slowly and thoroughly from the outside in towards the nose. If you turn it round you can use the clean side once as well, then discard. Never use the same teabag for different eyes as it can pass infection from one to the other. You can also use the left over "tea" to wash the eyes. The warmth is soothing for sore eyes, the tea is sterile and contains tannin which is an astringent which is also soothing and more importantly is antibacterial and anti-viral.

Of course if there is no improvement check in with your vet again, but if there is... I might just have saved u £12


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not read all of this but dogs cost money!! If your bothered about 18 pounds to fix the pupsters eyes then I feel for him. Its literally nothing to have a rant about whatsoever? Its really a minimal cost consideing the implications if not treated.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

james1 said:


> Not read all of this but dogs cost money!! If your bothered about 18 pounds to fix the pupsters eyes then I feel for him. Its literally nothing to have a rant about whatsoever? Its really a minimal cost consideing the implications if not treated.


Then you really should read the thread 

MDF I've always gone with the teabag route as a temporary fix until I got them to the vet. Sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't. You should give it a go


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whether you trust a vet or not if theres any mention of conjunctivitus I wouldnt be looking at teabags for the answer and similarly if eye lashes are curling into the eyes. Its a small enough price to pay isnt it?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

james1 said:


> Whether you trust a vet or not if theres any mention of conjunctivitus I wouldnt be looking at teabags for the answer and similarly if eye lashes are curling into the eyes. Its a small enough price to pay isnt it?


agree with this.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

james1 said:


> *Whether you trust a vet or not* if theres any mention of conjunctivitus I wouldnt be looking at teabags for the answer and similarly if eye lashes are curling into the eyes. Its a small enough price to pay isnt it?


So if I understand you correctly....

If you *didn't* trust your vet, but he mentioned conjunctivitis, you'd buy the drops?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> So if I understand you correctly....
> 
> If you *didn't* trust your vet, but he mentioned conjunctivitis, you'd buy the drops?


i think you should change vets if you don't trust your vet. some vets are very good.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Conclusion!
Eye problems can be serious, please get them treated!
If you do not trust your vet! Change em!

regards
DT
ps MDF Hope Freddys eye is improving!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> So if I understand you correctly....
> 
> If you *didn't* trust your vet, but he mentioned conjunctivitis, you'd buy the drops?


The drops can't do any harm and may cure the problem.
Why take the risk?
I would use them and then change vet


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i think you should change vets if you don't trust your vet. some vets are very good.


We have an appointment this afternoon with another vet, we won't be using that vet again, and I won't reccomend anyone to use that vet again. 
The only reason I was using him was because my parents used to Puppy walk for Guide Dogs and they'd used him 17 years ago and he's "apprantly" been excellent. But it wasn't my parents paying the fee's was it! 



Double trouble said:


> Conclusion!
> Eye problems can be serious, please get them treated!
> If you do not trust your vet! Change em!
> 
> ...


Thank you x

As i've said above we won't be going back there, and we'll be using another vet from now on.

I'll update later xx


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> So if I understand you correctly....
> 
> If you *didn't* trust your vet, but he mentioned conjunctivitis, you'd buy the drops?


it wont cause any problems if the condition isnt there and will treat it if it is - so on ballance - id buy it.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

rona said:


> The drops can't do any harm and may cure the problem.
> Why take the risk?
> I would use them and then change vet


We are doing it the opposite way around.

I still beleive he DOES NOT have conjunctavitus, i'll leave it to the professional this afternoon


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> We are doing it the opposite way around.
> 
> I still beleive he DOES NOT have conjunctavitus, i'll leave it to the professional this afternoon


That is perhaps the best thing to do MDF! please let us know how you get on! And I am sure we all hope that it is nothing too serious!
DT


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

MDF said:


> We are doing it the opposite way around.
> 
> I still beleive he DOES NOT have conjunctavitus, i'll leave it to the professional this afternoon


Well you have worked very quickly on this and will have an answer within 24hours.
Well done


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

rona said:


> Well you have worked very quickly on this and will have an answer within 24hours.
> Well done


Thank you x


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> That is perhaps the best thing to do MDF! please let us know how you get on! And I am sure we all hope that it is nothing too serious!
> DT


Yep i'll update you all later


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

james1 said:


> Whether you trust a vet or not if theres any mention of conjunctivitus I wouldnt be looking at teabags for the answer and similarly if eye lashes are curling into the eyes. Its a small enough price to pay isnt it?


£12 is a very small price to pay. But not when you've only got a tenner on you!

Of course teabags won't cure ingrowing eyelashes but without reading the whole thread again I thought they had already checked that out? It's an age old cure for conjunctivitis though (and a safe way to clean the eye properly yet leave it moist which will provide some relief even if the complication proves to be something quite different).

I'm not into experimenting with any old quack remedies on my family but if I learn of proven medicines which have been used successfully for hundreds of years and find them to work, I'll share!

If I heard about the teabags or any other remedy and wasn't sure I would just ring my vet and ask... I bet he'd say "try it out and see"... same as he did with the lotion.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi MDF is the fluid coming from his eyes like water? The reason i ask this is because both Mia and Kai have had this problem in the last few weeks.Kai's was really bad.All i did for both of them was used boiled water (once it had gone cold) and bathed their eyes every couple of hours.They are both fine now.*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Good point Jan!
And also there are Tear duct probs! with protuding eyes this is common I believe! But Freddy is off to see the professionals now, and hopefully we shall all know the outcome later!.

edit!! below
and before anyone says yep I know dogs dont cry! was just looking for a word that was understandable!

THAT SAID!! we believed ours do cry!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

james1 said:


> it wont cause any problems if the condition isnt there and will treat it if it is - so on ballance - id buy it.


I wish I had more customers like you! 

PS: I trust my vet implicity.

PPS: I have a mental image of James dog slathered in every cream and remedy available, just in case. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> I wish I had more customers like you!
> 
> PS: I trust my vet implicity.
> 
> PPS: I have a mental image of James dog slathered in every cream and remedy available, just in case. :smilewinkgrin:


lol well when you consider that conjunctivitis is highly infectious not to mention pretty painful it doesnt take a lot of thinking now does it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I must have missed the bit where the dog was in pain (or showing any signs of infection), i'll have a read back over the thread.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> £12 is a very small price to pay. But not when you've only got a tenner on you! VERY, VERY TRUE!
> 
> Of course teabags won't cure ingrowing eyelashes but without reading the whole thread again I thought they had already checked that out? It's an age old cure for conjunctivitis though (and a safe way to clean the eye properly yet leave it moist which will provide some relief even if the complication proves to be something quite different).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply XX


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> lol well when you consider that conjunctivitis is highly infectious not to mention pretty painful it doesnt take a lot of thinking now does it?


FOR GOODNESS SAKE!! Our dog is in no pain!! (rudeness not meant in any way).


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> I must have missed the bit where the dog was in pain (or showing any signs of infection), i'll have a read back over the thread.


You might have missed the bit where the vet advised treatment for conjunctivitis then?? the pain comes from the having the infection.
You might have missed the bit also where eyes dont want to get messed about with, if you think theres a problem you should get it sorted asap. My boy had two trips within a couple of hours - initially for stomach complaint and one as he came back shaking his head after coming in from a tree line, if I hadnt have gone back the second time I would never have know hed scratched his lense and could have potentially have caused blindness if not treated.
This isnt a silly thread Rick.....


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi MDF is the fluid coming from his eyes like water? The reason i ask this is because both Mia and Kai have had this problem in the last few weeks.Kai's was really bad.All i did for both of them was used boiled water (once it had gone cold) and bathed their eyes every couple of hours.They are both fine now.*


Hiya Jan,

Thanks for your reply, yes it is just like water, but it doesn't run or drip its just the occasional marks that diss colour his hair around his eyes. (hopefully that makes sense) i've done the boiled water (once cool)! before.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> You might have missed the bit where the vet advised treatment for conjunctivitis then?? the pain comes from the having the infection.
> You might have missed the bit also where eyes dont want to get messed about with, if you think theres a problem you should get it sorted asap. My boy had two trips within a couple of hours - initially for stomach complaint and one as he came back shaking his head after coming in from a tree line, if I hadnt have gone back the second time I would never have know hed scratched his lense and could have potentially have caused blindness if not treated.
> This isnt a silly thread Rick.....


Rick hasn't said it is silly.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ricks posts to me on this subject have the hint of taking the michael in them..


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> Ricks posts to me on this subject have the hint of taking the michael in them..


Then if that is the case you "might be" paranoid.

There is no "michael taking"

Please keep this off the original thread.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm off to the vets now, best make sure there's nothing wrong with the pup.
Now where's me wallet.

I might pop in at A&E on the way back. Can't be too careful.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi ya MDF i know what your saying,Kai's left eye was the woorst,to the point the hairs around his eyes clogged together.As i've said i did his and Mia's every 2 hours.I've also used tea bags.Pop a teabag in boiling water wait for it to get cold then just use the liquid.*


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDF said:


> Then if that is the case you "might be" paranoid.
> 
> There is no "michael taking"
> 
> Please keep this off the original thread.





Rick said:


> I'm off to the vets now, best make sure there's nothing wrong with the pup.
> Now where's me wallet.
> 
> I might pop in at A&E on the way back. Can't be too careful.


so much for that then, passes your comments onto Rick


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Although im not saying you should ignore veterinary advice,its quite refreshing to find someone else who challenges a vets opinion!!! they may be professionals but they do get it wrong,quite frequently infactsometimes you just have to go with your head,after all you know your pet the best! 
some vets,especially young newly qualified ones,i have found,are over cautious,and full of doom and gloom!!! dispensing bucket loads of tablets,lotions and potions.of course sometimes these are nessasaryi avoid the younger vets and stick with the seniors.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Although im not saying you should ignore veterinary advice,its quite refreshing to find someone else who challenges a vets opinion!!! they may be professionals but they do get it wrong,quite frequently infactsometimes you just have to go with your head,after all you know your pet the best!
> some vets,especially young newly qualified ones,i have found,are over cautious,and full of doom and gloom!!! dispensing bucket loads of tablets,lotions and potions.of course sometimes these are nessasaryi avoid the younger vets and stick with the seniors.


I actually far far prefer our junior partner, his knowledge is far far superior then the dodery old git that is the senior partner! Seems all he is qualified in is sticking his arm up where the sun dont shire!! well not quite that part = but you know what I mean!
Delievering calves, ewes, foals etc!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi ya MDF i know what your saying,Kai's left eye was the woorst,to the point the hairs around his eyes clogged together.As i've said i did his and Mia's every 2 hours.I've also used tea bags.Pop a teabag in boiling water wait for it to get cold then just use the liquid.*


Hi Jan,

Thanks for that idea (where were you yesterday lol)

Its a brilliant idea, but I think as we have the 2nd vet trip this afternoon, we'll see what he says and go from there.

Michelle xx


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

even seniors will take you for a ride - but what do you do - withold antibiotics on the base you think they are fine? we are too quick to jump on them when they dont diagnose an illness so Id go with the treatments just for the saftey of my dog!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Treatment rarely comes without risk of it's own.

Another reason to avoid unnecessary treatment IMO.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> Treatment rarely comes without risk of it's own.
> 
> Another reason to avoid unnecessary treatment IMO.


you realise that this (potential) conjunctivitis is contageous and can be easily passed on to other dogs like yours, dont you?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

our little girl is very similar to yours,she has a lot of "eye bogies"i just clean them away,she also gets tear stains sometimes,she has similar fur type to yours,i think some dogs are just more prone to this


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

james1 said:


> you realise that this (potential) conjunctivitis is contageous and can be easily passed on to other dogs like yours, dont you?


Nah, I live miles away from Michelle.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> Nah, I live miles away from Michelle.


lol, lol


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> so much for that then, passes your comments onto Rick


I hadn't even seen that reply. Please just keep it to topic.



shortbackandsides said:


> Although im not saying you should ignore veterinary advice,its quite refreshing to find someone else who challenges a vets opinion!!! they may be professionals but they do get it wrong,quite frequently infactsometimes you just have to go with your head,after all you know your pet the best!
> some vets,especially young newly qualified ones,i have found,are over cautious,and full of doom and gloom!!! dispensing bucket loads of tablets,lotions and potions.of course sometimes these are nessasaryi avoid the younger vets and stick with the seniors.


ahh thats very refreshing! Thank you! x



james1 said:


> you realise that this (potential) conjunctivitis is contageous and can be easily passed on to other dogs like yours, dont you?


Why do you "presume" me and Rick live locally to each other?? i'm very, very confused now!!!! :idea:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

james1 said:


> you realise that this (potential) conjunctivitis is contageous and can be easily passed on to other dogs like yours, dont you?


if it was this the discharge would be green,sticky,eyes would be sticking together ect.clear watery tear stains are not infectious.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> lol, lol


Please keep to topic.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> if it was this the discharge would be green,sticky,eyes would be sticking together ect.clear watery tear stains are not infectious.


THANK YOU! That is what i've been TRYING very hard to explain.

arghh can't wait for the appointment now!

Michelle x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

MDF said:


> No he used his ophthalmascope and he didn't diagnose it, he said "he thinks it was" "so use some ointment and see how it goes"





shortbackandsides said:


> if it was this the discharge would be green,sticky,eyes would be sticking together ect.clear watery tear stains are not infectious.


Not necessarily!

Conjunctivitis means simply inflammation of the conjunctiva

All sorts of things can cause it from dust particles, hair, entropion, bacterial infection and viral infection.

Early stages of conjunctivitis dont have the green gunk and pus, but the conjunctiva would appear inflamed an the discharge would be watery while the dogs body and eyes tried to rid itself of the irritant (a foreign irritant is the most common cause). The green gunk tends to happen when a bacterial infection has set in AFTER the original irritant because the eyes are inflamed and cannot self clean properly.

Now there is a difference between tear staining (and eye bogies) and conjunctivitis. I would think that as the vet has examined with an opthalmascope then the conjunctiva are inflamed and therefore treatment is necessary.

just my thoughts.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My post is on a general theme that any eye problems should be seen by the vet - They Are That Important!
I mentioned it is contageous as a condition to somehow let Rick know that while making quips - if their dog should ever get conjunctivitis from another dog then they would have no ground to complain (no that id ever wish that) as they are are of the view that its not a condition of any severity.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I would think that as the vet has examined with an opthalmascope then the conjunctiva are inflamed and therefore treatment is necessary.


You use an ophthalmoscope to look at the structures inside the eye.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

MDF said:


> arghh can't wait for the appointment now!


Nor can I, I bloody hope that dog hasn't got conjunctivitis.

<looks up recipe for humble pie just in case>


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Not necessarily!
> 
> Conjunctivitis means simply inflammation of the conjunctiva
> 
> ...


ok,so ebbing on the side of caution,treating for conjuctivitus early would prevent the associated green gunk that comes as a result from not treating:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Not necessarily!
> 
> Conjunctivitis means simply inflammation of the conjunctiva
> 
> ...


See this is where we are confused, it was as if the vet didn't see interested.

My o/h was holding pup and obviusoly pup was riggling around so vert couldn't and even admited that he couldn't get proper look at his eyes.

There is *NO *redness in pup's eyes

all he said was that he "thinks it could  be conjunctavitus and that "i'll give you some ointment to use"

I'm really not sure what else I can say to anyone else about this.

I honestly think this thread has no where to go until we come back from the 2nd vet at a completley different vets.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

With regard to treatment, in humans in any case, conjunctivitis isn't always treated and is often left to run it's own course.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> With regard to treatment, in humans in any case, conjunctivitis isn't always treated and is often left to run it's own course.


youve got to be kidding right????


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I always think you should follow the vets advice, and get the ointment/tablets etc and THEN go and get a second opinion from another vet if you are not happy, but at least you are starting some kind of treatment.

an animal's health is not to be played about with or joked over, which some people seem to be doing on this thread. if there's a problem, and a vet has suggested treatment, you should always take their advice, and/or get a second opinion whilst treating the condition.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

unfortunatly james he's right

In mild cases its becoming more common now to leave it...

However any parent will tell you that schools have rules and if your gp refuses to treat a childs conjuncitivits it means unecessary time off school! Wheras if they give the drops they are back at school that afternoon!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> With regard to treatment, in humans in any case, conjunctivitis isn't always treated and is often left to run it's own course.


As far as from my own experiences this has certainly not been the case! Are you certain of this? Also conjuntivitis is very contagous!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I always think you should follow the vets advice, and get the ointment/tablets etc and THEN go and get a second opinion from another vet if you are not happy, but at least you are starting some kind of treatment.
> 
> an animal's health is not to be played about with or joked over, which some people seem to be doing on this thread. if there's a problem, and a vet has suggested treatment, you should always take their advice, and/or get a second opinion whilst treating the condition.


Well on this occasion we haven't done this.

Yesterday was yesterday, we can't go back in time, we have an appointment at another vets this afternoon.

Please in the nicest possible way: Give it a rest!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

MDF said:


> Well on this occasion we haven't done this.
> 
> Yesterday was yesterday, we can't go back in time, we have an appointment at another vets this afternoon.
> 
> Please in the nicest possible way: Give it a rest!!


i'm saying in the future. and to any owners on here to do that too.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> As far as from my own experiences this has certainly not been the case! Are you certain of this? Also conjuntivitis is very contagous!


Ive had experience of this DT

Caused me to have a full scale tantrum in the surgery, because it meant uneccessary time off school for my child... they did give me the treatment! I'm not a nice person in a tantrum  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> Well on this occasion we haven't done this.
> 
> Yesterday was yesterday, we can't go back in time, we have an appointment at another vets this afternoon.
> 
> Please in the nicest possible way: Give it a rest!!


Here ya go MDF I'll tell em for ya!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Here ya go MDF I'll tell em for ya!


Dt's plan to have this picture in every thread running is working quite well!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Dt's plan to have this picture in every thread running is working quite well!


Sure is BBM!! canI 'ave some more please! Seeing as you are our very own 'Google Queen'


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> As far as from my own experiences this has certainly not been the case! Are you certain of this? Also conjuntivitis is very contagous!


100% sure.

Treatment is often necessary, depends on how bad you have it.

This is only my opinion but where a condition will *SAFELY *clear of it's own accord it should be left to do so.

We are all too quick to pop pills and rub chemicals all over ourselves IMO. We are a cash cow for the pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> As far as from my own experiences this has certainly not been the case! Are you certain of this? Also conjuntivitis is very contagous!


its not been the case in mine either? - my gf had it and was given a course of antibiotics alongside an antibiotic eye rinse?? 
lol this forum thorws up all sorts?!!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i'm saying in the future. and to any owners on here to do that too.


Thats ok then (cor!! something I agree with you on something for a change)! << I'm NOT being rude 



Double trouble said:


> Here ya go MDF I'll tell em for ya!


COR! Thanks!! :001_tt2: xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

MDF said:


> Thats ok then (cor!! something I agree with you on something for a change)! << I'm NOT being rude


lol :001_tt2:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> its not been the case in mine either? - my gf had it and was given a course of antibiotics alongside an antibiotic eye rinse??
> lol this forum thorws up all sorts?!!


I have to say that when I had and my o/h had it we were given eye drops I think???? can't remember but it was very painfull especially in the mornings when you can't open your eyes (PUP HASN'T HAD THIS)

and then when my horse had it, I had to put a cream into her eyes

I wouldn't have liked to have gone through it with no medical assistance.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> lol :001_tt2:


WAY HEY!! :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Have to say this - as its been on my mind unfortunately, wouldnt it be more expensive to get two vet appointments instead of just taking the initial treatment? Id definitely change the vet if your not happy with them yes or if the treatment didnt work, but why pay for a second vet when treatment is likely? Just a thought and now resting too zzzz


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> Have to say this - as its been on my mind unfortunately, wouldnt it be more expensive to get two vet appointments instead of just taking the initial treatment? Id definitely change the vet if your not happy with them yes or if the treatment didnt work, but why pay for a second vet when treatment is likely? Just a thought and now resting too zzzz


Good point! I can't really answer this as I don't know the answer.

The whole reason we didn't get the ointment was because we didn't agree with the vets advice.

We just think he was trying to get us to buy something that wasn't nessasary when one of his partners 2 weeks previous when we asked the same questions and we showed her the same problem she said that there was nothing wrong.

Anyway  x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually I have known vets to supply medication when not really required, (a) they dont know what the real problem is so it wont harm. (b) it bumps up their profit.(c)you have a good chance of the customer coming back if your seen to do something. I have been through the rout of having a dog miss- diagnoised with something that was VERY costly to me and the excuse was well the symptoms were very similar? so sometimes vets do get it wrong, and I always think its worth a 2nd opinion.

Mo


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Actually I have known vets to supply medication when not really required, (a) they dont know what the real problem is so it wont harm. (b) it bumps up their profit.(c)you have a good chance of the customer coming back if your seen to do something. I have been through the rout of having a dog miss- diagnoised with something that was VERY costly to me and the excuse was well the symptoms were very similar? so sometimes vets do get it wrong, and I always think its worth a 2nd opinion.
> 
> Mo


Hi Mo,

Thanks for your reply,

I totally agree with you, its just a shame that this wasn't seen on page 1 or 2 rather than page 12 but I think things may have finally settled down.

Isn't there a saying that you always know your own dog?

I'm actrully really pissed off with the vet as the 2nd jab made him very sore and it was very swollen, you only had to stroke him yesterday and he cried! :cursing:
He is very lethargic this morning and we are putting this down to the jab which they did say might happen.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

MDF said:


> Hi Mo,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> ...


aww

Its not necessarily the vets fault over the jab hun, smaller dogs in particular are more prone to reactions but it can happen at any time. I'm not saying here that the vet couldnt be responsible, but just generally its a reaction that could happen to anyone.

I do agree that vets can and do make mistakes - theyre only human after all, but the point i was making is that if they have diagnosed something, unless you have reason to be unsure then i would go with their diagnosis. After all they are the experts. We are quick to moan when they misdiagnose, but they dont get the thanks they deserve when they save our pets lives.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

this is not about vets so a little off topic, but I recently had very bad pain in my shoulder and back I went to emergency hosp, they told me I had pulled a muscle, I TOLD THEM that I thought a disc had come out because I have been there before and KNOW the type of pain, oh no they said I have pulled a muscle, so I went home,was in agony and after SEVERAL visits to A & E they finally said maybe your own doctor can book you in for an MRI, this happened, and lo and behold I have disce protruding and need surgery, now the reason I am saying this is I knew the doctors were wrong, they gave me medication for a pulled muscle which was totally inappropriate for the pain I was going through, and yet because they didnt really know what was wrong they just said pulled muscle(the easiest and most common option) and yet they got it totally wrong, vets are the same they make mistakes and YOU KNOW your dog,

Mo


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Sal,

Oh I know that it could have been anything and I do agree people are quick at blaming them but from the ointment thing to the jab, it just seems to be one thing after another. Which makes me even more determined never to go back there.

I know It seems i'm always asking questions about him but we have only had him just over 2 weeks and as we have never had a puppy before so we are quite inexperienced!

x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

MDF said:


> Hi Sal,
> 
> Oh I know that it could have been anything and I do agree people are quick at blaming them but from the ointment thing to the jab, it just seems to be one thing after another. Which makes me even more determined never to go back there.
> 
> ...


ask away! I wish more novice owners asked lots of questions!

If your really unhappy with your vet, then i would definatly start to look for another vet 

Is he insured yet hun?

If not then you might find that conjuncitivits is going to be an excluded condition in the future.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

moboyd said:


> this is not about vets so a little off topic, but I recently had very bad pain in my shoulder and back I went to emergency hosp, they told me I had pulled a muscle, I TOLD THEM that I thought a disc had come out because I have been there before and KNOW the type of pain, oh no they said I have pulled a muscle, so I went home,was in agony and after SEVERAL visits to A & E they finally said maybe your own doctor can book you in for an MRI, this happened, and lo and behold I have disce protruding and need surgery, now the reason I am saying this is I knew the doctors were wrong, they gave me medication for a pulled muscle which was totally inappropriate for the pain I was going through, and yet because they didnt really know what was wrong they just said pulled muscle(the easiest and most common option) and yet they got it totally wrong, vets are the same they make mistakes and YOU KNOW your dog,
> 
> Mo


Oh blimey!! Thats bad!! did you complain?

My friend has had exactly the same problem. The a&e dept said she needed an MRI, she went back to her GP the following morning for a refferal, he said no you don't need one, she thats it. She is constantly in pain.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> ask away! I wish more novice owners asked lots of questions!
> 
> If your really unhappy with your vet, then i would definatly start to look for another vet
> 
> ...


Thank you,

We have an appointment at another vets this afternoon 

Yes he is insured 

x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

:cursing:


MDF said:


> Thank you,
> 
> We have an appointment at another vets this afternoon
> 
> ...


fabulous news!

Good luck with the new vet! Go armed with loads of questions

One thing i do think that rings true with alot of vets, is that they string out a diagnosis, order lots of expensive testing procedures because the pets are insured.... :cursing:

Ok its great to be totaly sure.. .but sometimes they take it too far, because they know the money will be paid by the insurers and line their pockets!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Sort of lost my way on here a little bit MDF! but re the innoculation I am very very cautious regarding these myself. Yes! it is vital that they have their first yabs, as it is there first year boosters, but many vets are now acknowleding the fact that annual boosters for life may not be necessary! The is also tire (ok MO BOYD - put DT right on that one) testing available as dogs get older. Manufacturers guidelines are pretty wide imo - as not all dogs are the same! One thing for anyone having jabs or boosters! IF you dog is unwell be sure to make sure that you CHECK with your vet as nocs at this time can be a bad thing, and maybe in extreme circumstances fatal!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I notice a few people on here have said you should always goes with your vets advice, and have medication "just in case". This isnt always a good idea due to over medicating an animal.

Im not sure if the principle would apply to eye drops/ointment, but a dog can certainly build up a resistance to antibiotics. Oscar has had Synulox so many times now, that he cant have them due to them being inefficent. This means he has to have far more potent (not to mention expensive) antibiotics if he ever has an infection. These can and do have unpleasant side effects.

In this case, i dont think waiting a further 24 hours for a second opinion would cause any harm. there wasnt even a concrete diagnosis, and the symptoms come across as being a bit vague and not consistant and constant.

MDF, as you arent happy with the vet, i would query paying a further consultation fee, especially if it turns out that there is nothing wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

MDF said:


> Good point! I can't really answer this as I don't know the answer.
> 
> The whole reason we didn't get the ointment was because we didn't agree with the vets advice.
> 
> ...


Your own instinct about your dog can be a godsend sometimes.
I took mine to the vet with vague symptoms and he diagnosed a back problem, I knew this wasn't right and in the end worked out for myself that he had a urine problem


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Sort of lost my way on here a little bit MDF! but re the innoculation I am very very cautious regarding these myself. Yes! it is vital that they have their first yabs, as it is there first year boosters, but many vets are now acknowleding the fact that annual boosters for life may not be necessary! The is also tire (ok MO BOYD - put DT right on that one) testing available as dogs get older. Manufacturers guidelines are pretty wide imo - as not all dogs are the same! One thing for anyone having jabs or boosters! IF you dog is unwell be sure to make sure that you CHECK with your vet as nocs at this time can be a bad thing, and maybe in extreme circumstances fatal!


LOL it has lost its way a bit hasn't it! Don't really understand whats going on now. (not your fault)!



Nonnie said:


> I notice a few people on here have said you should always goes with your vets advice, and have medication "just in case". This isnt always a good idea due to over medicating an animal.
> 
> Im not sure if the principle would apply to eye drops/ointment, but a dog can certainly build up a resistance to antibiotics. Oscar has had Synulox so many times now, that he cant have them due to them being inefficent. This means he has to have far more potent (not to mention expensive) antibiotics if he ever has an infection. These can and do have unpleasant side effects.
> 
> ...


I see and understand what your saying but as he is so young i'd prefer just to get a 2nd opinion.

any non urgent problem we "might" have in the future i'll come on here and ask! (I just hope that it won't cause any problems or arguements)  x


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Why on earth would you pay a vet for their advice when you dont trust their judgement?? Especially if they've not been to your liking in the past. Beggars belief.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Why on earth would you pay a vet for their advice when you dont trust their judgement?? Especially if they've not been to your liking in the past. Beggars belief.


We didn't pay for his advice yesterday, we went for his 2nd jab which was paid for when he had his 1st jab 2 weeks previous.

It was just a "while we are here could you look please"

This is why we think he thought he could charge us for something we didn't need as he knew he wasn't being paid for anything that day.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

well you're making him sound like a crook - which you thought he was previous to yesterdays visit so why dont you just find another vet - I'm damn sure I would if my opinion of the man was so low


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Jo P said:


> well you're making him sound like a crook - which you thought he was previous to yesterdays visit so why dont you just find another vet - I'm damn sure I would if my opinion of the man was so low


Not sure how to say this without being rude. I have said on LOADS of posts now that we have found another vet and we have an appointment with them this afternoon and once we find out whats wrong (if anything)! i'll update on here later xx

(I didn't expect you to read the whole thread so please dont take what i've said as being rude)!

Michelle x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows Freddie 2day?

What time you off down vets ?


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for asking Nat,

He's off to the vets at 3.45pm

He seems fine, he was fine yesterday it was just a passing comment from our side to ask the vet what he thought was wrong with his eyes with the very slight watering and the staining of the hair around his eyes.

xx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I have not read the whole thread so apols if this has been mentioned but has a vet ruled out Distichiasis.
I had a lab with this and it is a condition where some of the fine hairs on the eyelid grow inwards and rub on the cornea causing watering and discomfort.
She had no sign of conjuntivitis with it.
I wanted a specialist opinion so took her a BVA eye panel vet that screen my dogs every year for their annual tests.
If you have no luck with your own vet maybe worth contacting kennel club and finding out where your nearest bva registered eye vet is and getting a diagnosis from them.
I have to say that i do believe had i taken her to a local vet rather than a specialist i could well have been sent home with a tube of ointment rather 
than a diagnosis and like yourself i really do not like over medicating my dogs.
Hope all goes well this afternoon.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck at the vets hun, hope it all goes ok, im glad everything is back on track xxxx


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is it called a mothers intuoition (sp?)

There is a new thread called: Back from the *new* vets

You'll find out the news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------

